# Malolactic Fermentation



## bogsrobert (Sep 28, 2006)

My understanding is that after the primary fermentation is finished, it's best to do a second malolactic fermentation. Does anyone know the best yeast to use for this? I am making Merlot
Thanks


----------



## masta (Sep 29, 2006)

Welcome Jim,


Glad to have you aboard. Here is a link to a very detail explanation of all the aspects of MLF and it should answer most of your questions.


http://www.brsquared.org/wine/Articles/MLF/MLF.htm


Note: The addition of a malolactic bacteria to wine kits should not be attempted. This is due to the fact that most juices are tartrate-stabilized prior to concentrating or blending, and thus contain a very high proportion of malic acid. Malolactic fermentation would convert this malic acid to lactic, leaving a kit with a pH above 3.8, and a flabby, soft character. It would also be susceptible to bacterial infections.


----------



## bogsrobert (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks for your prompt reply. I planted 100 vines 4 years ago, and will have my first full harvest this year. Other the past years I have had a difficult time finding wine making products and information regarding their use. Your company and web site are an answer to my prayers. Keep up the good work.


Sincerely,


JIm


----------

